# Renewing Tessera Sanitaria (Medical Cards)



## lsmedley

Hi All, 

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I organised getting medical cards (Tessera Sanitaria) for myself & my husband back in 2007 and they have now apparently expired. We were british expats living in Modena. 

Somebody has told me that the system has changed now and that you needed keep renewing them as the new ones don't expire but we need to renew these ones first to have the new ones.

So my question is this please: What do I need to organise the renewal of the Tessera Sanitarias, has anyone done this recently?

I remember vaguely from before that I needed a contract of employment for my husband (as I don't work) but I can't remember what else and we needed to go to the CUP to organise it.

If anyone could help with this I would be most grateful! Ive been putting this off for ages (they expired in 2008) but its starting to cause us difficulties now.

Many thanks
Lucy


----------



## NickZ

I don't think the old system is still active.

Currently there is a combined codice fiscale /tessera sanita card.

Do you have a codice fiscale?

You may need to contact agenzie entrate to see about getting a new card.


----------



## lsmedley

Thanks Nick, yes I have a Codice Fiscale just not the tessera sanitaria.. when I am in the Pharmacia for example they always ask for the Tessera Sanitaria - I thought they were different cards. Maybe this has changed then.

Lucy


----------

